# Solar shed power ???



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I recently saw a show on the DIY channel where they powered a small shed using a solar system. For some reason that idea had never entered my mind. I need power in my shed for a few lights, a compressor, and some tools and a radio. Can this be done without costing a small fortune? Other than charging batteries, I have no solar experience. I would like to find a complete package but I can easily build it from assorted parts if necessary. 

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Powering the lights and radio would be easy enough, the compressor is going to take a lot of electricity. What is your budget for this project? I know Harbor Freight sells mostly cheap junk, but they have had a 'solar light kit' for a few years now, basically two small panels and a charge controller.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

greg273 said:


> Powering the lights and radio would be easy enough, the compressor is going to take a lot of electricity. What is your budget for this project? I know Harbor Freight sells mostly cheap junk, but they have had a 'solar light kit' for a few years now, basically two small panels and a charge controller.


I was planning to run power from the house which would have required quite a bit or wiring and probably an upgrade to the house panel as well. The compressor needs a 15 amp, 120volt circuit. I have a light in their now but could easily change that. For the power tools and etc. I figure one to two more circuits depending conditons. The project I saw said they did the shed with a solar light and a 1750 watt inverter for about $800.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i guesstimated once that i would need a minimum of 4 to 6 small batteries, a 3000 watt inverter and i could run 15-20 amp stuff for about an hour before TOTALLY depleting the batteries. if you pull that much on a smaller inverter, you will fry it quickly. i think you should oversize the inverter by about 50%. also, you really don't want to drain the batteries completely all the time...i guess, so a bigger battery bank may be needed. (forget the amp hours on the batteries i guesstimated with...small deep cycle like you would get at wally world).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

As soon as you said compressor there was a quantam leap in the price. (assuming that your not talking about one of those rinky-dink -tiny compressors)

From what you typed, it would be cheaper for you to bite the bullet and get large enough wire to handle a compressor "out there".

wallyfarts does not handle the right kind of "deep cycle" batterys. What you would get there would have a short life cycle.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

So if I delete the compressor, the load would then be chargers for 18v tools, the lights, and the radio. I guess that would be much more manageable. Can I reasonable expect to do that for under $1000.00?

Ken in Glassboro NJ


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

morrowsmowers said:


> So if I delete the compressor, the load would then be chargers for 18v tools, the lights, and the radio. I guess that would be much more manageable. Can I reasonable expect to do that for under $1000.00?
> 
> Ken in Glassboro NJ


That sounds possible. One thing to consider would be a DC to DC convertor instead of an invertor for the 18v. No since in going to AC just to convert it back. DC radios are easy to find.

Added:

Look into small cabin kits or RV kits to get you started

http://www.solarkits.com/product3.htm

$602 
Now add $200 in batteries
$100 for invertor or DC to DC convertor
$100 for DC lights and wiring


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Be aware that if you have a low end ($$$) *inverter* that some power tool battery chargers will not tolerate the output of those cheapie *inverters* . . . . . . . . . .meaning that they will smoke (burnout).


By all means put something solar "out there".
Just don't expect to be able to handle a big load with a very small dollar system.

Once you find out how well it works (solar) . . . . .you will be hooked . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> Be aware that if you have a low end ($$$) *inverter* that some power tool battery chargers will not tolerate the output of those cheapie *inverters* . . . . . . . . . .meaning that they will smoke (burnout).
> 
> 
> By all means put something solar "out there".
> ...


Part of the reason I suggest DC to DC convertor instead. Come to think of it my Ryobi 18V tools have a car charger that would work. 

Yes, a system like this would be just enough to hook him. Within a year he'll be dreaming of how to power everything he has with solar.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you could put that compressor somewhere else and run an air line to the shed.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

There was an article in Mother Earth News about this this spring. I can't remember what issue, but that would definitely be worth checking out!


----------

